# Motoren so teuer?



## fischbär (15. April 2018)

Weiß jemand wieso die Marktpreise von Außenbordern im letzten Jahr so gestiegen sind? 25 ps kosten locker 500 Euro mehr als letztes Jahr. Bilde ich mir das ein oder sind die wirklich teuerer geworden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber du kannst heute fast 10 Jahre alte Motoren zum Neupreis erwerben.  Es ist total verrückt, aber manche Händler versuchen das, wenn auch lange erfolglos. Der Witz ist aber, das viele Privatleute dem folgen, wer möchte schon den Motor zu billig abgeben.

Ich suche dementsprechend weiter und fahre eine Zwischenlösung.


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Nicht zu vergessen es ist Saisonstart.... den selben Motor um die Weihnachtszeit kaufen. Da lässt sich immer was rausholen ,da die großen Händler die nicht verkauften ''Vorjahresmodelle'' loswerden wollen,
da sie auf Grund ihrer Verträge für's neue Jahr eine Mindestabnahme haben


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Ich mache das auch wie Frank. Ich konnte einen 8 PS Honda BJ 1991 für 700.- ergattern.
Das war meine untere Leistungsgrenze. Jetzt übe ich mich in Geduld bzw. freunde ich mich mit dem Gedanken an, dann vielleicht doch einen Neumotor mit 15 PS zu erwerben.
Bei manchen Gebrauchtmotorangeboten hat man den Eindruck, Außenborder unterlägen keinem Wertverfall.
Aber so ist das halt bei einer großen Nachfrage.
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch wie Frank. Ich konnte einen 8 PS Honda BJ 1991 für 700.- ergattern.
> Das war meine untere Leistungsgrenze. Jetzt übe ich mich in Geduld bzw. freunde ich mich mit dem Gedanken an, dann vielleicht doch einen Neumotor mit 15 PS zu erwerben.
> Bei manchen Gebrauchtmotorangeboten hat man den Eindruck, Außenborder unterlägen keinem Wertverfall.
> Aber so ist das halt bei einer großen Nachfrage.
> Grüße, Baumi



27 Jahre alter Motor für 700 Euro|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 27 Jahre alter Motor für 700 Euro|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh:


Und das ist günstig für einen gebrauchten Honda 
Man hätte vor 30 Jahren besser mal 100 Motoren gekauft, vermietet und heute wieder verkauft.
Die Rente wäre gesichert :q


----------



## .Capricornus. (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch wie Frank. Ich konnte einen 8 PS Honda BJ 1991 für 700.- ergattern.
> Das war meine untere Leistungsgrenze. Jetzt übe ich mich in Geduld bzw. freunde ich mich mit dem Gedanken an, dann vielleicht doch einen Neumotor mit 15 PS zu erwerben.
> Bei manchen Gebrauchtmotorangeboten hat man den Eindruck, Außenborder unterlägen keinem Wertverfall.
> Aber so ist das halt bei einer großen Nachfrage.
> Grüße, Baumi



Dann Gedulde Dich mal nicht   zu lange - ein neuer 15er Merc. wurde doch zu 1945,00 Euro angeboten (Dez. 2017) weil ein bzw.zwei neue Modelle raus sind.
Aktuell kostet der Vorgänger Motor NEU noch 2099,00,-
Was gibt es da zu warten und zu überlegen? Das Angebot ist
nämlich endlich....

VG


----------



## Wollebre (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Bis 15 PS braucht man keinen Bootsführerschein mehr. Dadurch hat sich für die Händler ein viel größerer Markt aufgetan. Da wird jetzt richtig zugelangt...


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Für die 15er verstehe ich das ja, aber auch im Bereich um die 25, 30 PS schießen die Preise in den Himmel. Wertverfall bei Gebrauchtmotoren scheinen auch hier nicht zu existieren. Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso sollte ich einen 15 Jahre alten, sauschweren 25PSler für 3000 kaufen, wenn es die neuen 59kg Yamahas für 4k gibt? Interessant auch, dass die neuen Yamahas den Preis der - vormals einzigen leichten in der Klasse - Suzukis nicht gebdrückt haben. Wer kauft diese Motoren für die Preise? Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Wir hatten einen 50 PS Motor BJ 2007 kostete damals 5700 lt. Liste und gekauft hat der Vorbesitzer ihn für 4700. Wir kauften ihn den Motor ab da lag er noch in der Ovp und hatte null Betriebsstunden.  Wenn ich heute nach so einem Motor suche kostet der teilweise 4500 und ist mittlerweile über 10 Jahre alt. Die haben doch einen Platten. 

.


----------



## yukonjack (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Schuld an der Entwicklung (und nicht nur bei Motoren) haben doch die Verbraucher die die verlangten Preise bezahlen.


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Nunja, aber in so einem Markt kann man als hersteller ja gut verkaufen, was wiederum durch höheres Angebot den Preis senkt. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund scheint das nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## WalKo (17. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Alter ist eine Sache, Zustand eine andere.
Motoren die wenig bewegt aber gepflegt werden halten ca.30-50 Jahre.  
Ensprechend auch gering der Wertverlusst bei gepflegten.
Ist ja nicht wie beim Auto wo in der Regel nach ca 15-20Jahren der Schrottplatzt wartet. Sind trotzdem Verkäufer möchte gern Preise, nicht unbedingt das was auch wirklich gezahlt wird. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Schrottplatz? Nee, auf die wartet ebay|uhoh:

Autos sind weitaus ausdauernder als die meisten Außenborder. 

Bootsmotoren mit 2000 Betriebsstunden sind in der Regel durch, es sei denn gewerblich genutzt und gut gewartet. 

Selbst viele Bootsfahrer machen sich über ihren Motor erst Gedanken, wenn er streikt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nunja, aber in so einem Markt kann man als hersteller ja gut verkaufen, was wiederum durch höheres Angebot den Preis senkt. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund scheint das nicht zu funktionieren.



Wenn ich mir das an der mecklenburgischen Seenplatte anschaue, halten die Polen den Gebrauchtmotorenmarkt schön klein, keine Woche ohne Diebstahlsmeldung....

Trotzdem werde ich es nie verstehen wie man einen rund 30 Jahre alten Motor für knapp 1000 Euro kaufen kann, wenn der neue 3000 kostet, mit Garantie, ich weiß was mit ihm passiert in der Zeit wo er läuft usw...

Allerdings so sollte mir mein Motor nicht gestohlen werden, weiß ich ja dann das ich mir von dem Weiterverkaufserlös dann so gut wie einen neuen kaufen kann-auch gut ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Naja... zwischen 1000€ und 3000€ liegen halt 2000€ *gg*. Ich hab mir eben mal die 5PS Motoren angschaut, die man max. auf dem Rhein fahren darf, sofern man keinen Führerschein hat. Die fangen auch erst so bei 500€ aufwärts an.....und das sind Teile die fast mein Alter erreicht haben....

 Wir haben vor 3-4 Jahren nen BJ 94  Mercury 2 Takt mit 4,5 PS für 200€ privat abgekauft. Mussten den halt sauber machen, Vergaser komplett reinigen, Bezinschlauch und Filter wechseln. Getriebeöl und Simmering hatte der Vorbesitzer noch gemacht. Haben wir damals echt nen Schnapp gemacht wenn ich das heute so sehe. Aber was willst du am Rhein mit <5 PS...


----------



## trawar (17. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr noch einen 94er 8Ps Mercury in Top zustand quasi wie neu für 450€ gekriegt. 
Davor hatte ich einen 6PS Johnson von 1976 die um die 250€-300€ Aufwärts gehandelt werden. 
Das problem an den alten dingern ist das die laufen und laufen und laufen und wenn die dann mal laufen braucht man einen Hammer um die aus zu kriegen. Zum Angeln reichen die dinger alle mal und sind natürlich auch Kinderleicht zu warten und zu reparieren.


----------



## t-rex600 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

und ich Trottel suche auch einen 30PS Motor!
Suche schon lange aber die Preise sind Wucher.
Verkaufen möchte ich dann meinen 9,9PS Honda 4 Takt Bj 1999 mit E-Start und 6A Ladespule.
Ein Top Motor wo ich letztes Jahr noch für 380EUR eine große Wartung habe machen lassen.
Bei Inzahlungsnahme bietet mir ein Händler 800 EUR was ja eigentlich Ok ist, nur kostet ein gebrauchter vom gleichen Bj mit 25-30PS ca. das dreifache, also ca. ab 2400 EUR und mehr....
Fazit: ich kann den garnicht für 800EUR verkaufen!
Ist schon ******** mit den Preisen!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Don-Machmut (18. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Suche schon lange aber die Preise sind Wucher.
> Verkaufen möchte ich dann meinen 9,9PS Honda 4 Takt Bj 1999 mit E-Start und 6A Ladespule.
> Ein Top Motor wo ich letztes Jahr noch für 380EUR eine große Wartung habe machen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



380€ für ne komplette Wartung vom 9,9ps Motor 

Der preis ist Wucher #q#q


----------



## t-rex600 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

neben den normalen Sachen wie ; Oile, Kerzen, Impeller, Dichtungen und Einstellungsarbeiten, wurde auch der Zahnrimen gewechselt!
Was willste machen, Geld ist weg#c


----------



## fischbär (18. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Andere Werkstatt suchen!


----------



## WalKo (19. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Schrottplatz? Nee, auf die wartet ebay|uhoh:
> 
> Autos sind weitaus ausdauernder als die meisten Außenborder.
> 
> ...



Die 2000 Stunden entsprechen von der Nutzungszeit beim Durchschnittsauto wohl ca. 100000km. In Anbetracht dessen das Aussenborder eher Kurzsteckenfahrzeuge sind, sind die natürlich auch schneller fertig als Autos die mehr längere Strecken laufen.
Würde man die Autos behandeln wie die Hobbyfahrer die Aussenborder, ab und zu nutzen, ansonsten gepflegt in trockener Garage, dan würden auch Autos ganz andere Lebensdauer haben.




fischbär schrieb:


> Andere Werkstatt suchen!


Je nachdem wo man wohnt kann das aber sehr großen Entfernungsunterschied machen.
Ich mache ja meine Wartung inzwischen selber, und für große Wartung sind ca. 100€ alleine für Material schon Weg, wen man Original Zeug nimmt, macht ja der Markenhändler.  Einen Zahnriemen habe ich diesen Frühling auch gewechselt.
Der selber ca 45€ plus ca. 40 Minuten Arbeit hat mein Kumpel in seiner KFZ-Werkstatt gebraucht, macht zusammen ca 100€. 
Also ca 180€ wären dann von den 380€ für die Arbeit der Wartung übrig.
Reicht bei einer Autowerkstatt so für 1,1/2 bis 2 Stunden Arbeit, wird beim Bootshändler auch nicht anderst sein. Die braucht man auch mindestens wenn man seine Job richtig macht. Deswegen, irgendwo muss der sparen der es deutlich billiger macht, hoffentlich nicht an der Qualität seiner Arbeit oder Material. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## kingangler93 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Das mit den "Winterzeit und Weihnachtsangeboten" ist wohl auch lang hin, bei eBay Kleinanzeigen schaue ich quasi seit 3 Jahren täglich rein, das Preisniveau ändert sich wenn dann nur geringfügig. Im Grunde glaubt jeder den heiligen Gral zu besitzen und dementsprechend sind dann die Preise... Ist aber nicht nur im Boote Bereich so. Bei Stihl Geräten wollen z.B. manche auch für ne ranzige ausgetretene 017 aus 1996 die du heute neu für 199 beim Händler kriegst teilweise noch 160 Euro für haben...


----------



## Gast (19. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Bootsmotoren mit 2000 Betriebsstunden sind in der Regel durch, es sei denn gewerblich genutzt und gut gewartet.


Dann müsste ich mir alle 3-4 Jahre einen neunen Motor zulegen :q
Ich kenne einige Angler deren Motoren weit mehr Stunden genutzt werden, mein 9,9 PS Motor eingeschlossen.
Wartung ?
Jedes Jahr Motoröl und Getriebeöl Wechel, der Impeller kommt nach Bedarf neu, im Schnitt hält der bei mir 3-5 Jahre.
Motoren stehen sich kaputt, die sterben aber nicht wenn sie regelmässig benutzt werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*

Also ich hab noch einen Johnson 4 PS Zweitakter in der Garage stehen...wurde vor etwa 10 Jahren durch unseren jetzigen Yamaha ersetzt.
Der ging damals beim fahren immer aus wenn man Gas gegeben hat....
Bis der Fehler gefunden war hatten wir schon den anderen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war es der Impeller und die Leitung welche mit Muscheln dicht war. Wurde aber nie wieder flott gemacht. Vorher lief er 14 Jahre ohne einen Zwischenfall...
Falls jemand sowas braucht kann er sich melden...
Für uns ist er nur noch lästig und steht im Weg.


Zu den Betriebsstunden die ein Motor schafft, das ist denke ich sehr unterschiedlich und auch abhängig wie regelmäßig er gewartet wird wenn die Garantie vorbei ist...
Immer mal frisches Öl und ein neuer Impeller tun so einem Außenborder richtig gut...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Motoren so teuer?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich mir alle 3-4 Jahre einen neunen Motor zulegen :q
> Ich kenne einige Angler deren Motoren weit mehr Stunden genutzt werden, mein 9,9 PS Motor eingeschlossen.
> Wartung ?
> Jedes Jahr Motoröl und Getriebeöl Wechel, der Impeller kommt nach Bedarf neu, im Schnitt hält der bei mir 3-5 Jahre.
> Motoren stehen sich kaputt, die sterben aber nicht wenn sie regelmässig benutzt werden.



Dein Gebrauch ist ja schon einer gewerblichen Nutzung gleich zu setzen.

Wenn Motoren immer gut gepflegt würden, gäbe es nicht regelmäßig Frostschäden,  oder Motoren würden nach Salzwassergebrauch regelmäßig mit Süsswasserfische gespült,  oder man würde den Motoren etwas mehr Zeit geben, um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen, die im Vergleich zu Motoren mit geschlossenem Kühlwasserkreislauf eh immer zu gering ist.

Man braucht ja nur mal zu fragen welche Anoden im Urlaub verwendet wurden, wenn das  Boot im Mittelmeer verwendet wurde, welches sonst am Bodensee liegt.


----------

